# Harness



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Does anyone use one?
Last night, my husband took a dog wearing a harness to help someone elce get things to a Canine Cruise. I was concerned with his broken ribs and was told that it was ok since the dog was wearing a harness. Does that make it better?


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I have no idea. We bought Argos one as a pup. I thought I had it on right and tight enough. It cost $10 and lasted 5 minutes. I'm curious to know the answer though.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've gone to using the sensation harness with Cody as he is my pulling wild child. Since he has such spinal/ joint problems with his auto-immune issues, I want to avoid any jerking or stress on his neck. The sensation harness has the leash clip on the front near the breastbone so when they pull, all they are doing is turning themselves around. The whole concept is based on using their natural instinct... like you would a horses reins. It certainly has worked for him. I must add that we have a gorgeous leather harness for him also that has the traditional leash clip on the back and that seems to encourage the pulling. http://www.softouchconcepts.com/


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

A traditional body harness - where leash clips to the back -- will actually make a dog pull.

A front clip harness (the Sense-ation, EZ-Walk, etc.) deters pulling in many dogs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a front clip harness (SensiIble), and when Brady is wearing it, my 9 year old can actually walk him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I have a front clip harness (SensiIble), and when Brady is wearing it, my 9 year old can actually walk him.


It really is pretty amazing what a difference that front clip makes isn't it ? I would really recommend for anyone who has a dog that has spinal probs or is afraid of hurting their dog's neck with all the pulling.


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

I bought both regular harness and front clip one (gentle walker). Sam is 34lbs now, and I couldn't walk him with regular one because he pulls too hard, and gets excited seeing other people & dogs. 

The front clip one is my life saver. We tried to put the regular one back on Sam this past weekend, and we realized how bad he could pull now.

However, I've hear many funny things about this harness.
A bunch of people saw Sam with the harness, and said I put it on the wrong side. Some even pointed at their dogs to show me how it 'suppose' to look like. :

A friend's dad told us that Sam didn't want to walk because the harness hurts his front leg! :doh: (the story is, Sam was boarding at their house, and wasn't very used to walk with them)


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I have Ruby on a Gentle Leader Harness that does clip on the front. She is an extreme puller and of all of the collars I have used this one is the most tolerable. The only problem I have encountered with it is if she jumps or lunges at someone or something she will do a front flip. 

Vicky Mueller-Ruby 10 months and with hard work is starting to behave(just a little)


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am not sure I understand the initial question. Who has the broken ribs, the dog or you husband? Sorry if this was discussed in another thread that I missed. Anyway if it is your husband with the rib issue it will probably mean less pulling by the dog and thus easier for your husband. If the dog has the issue I tend to think that the way the harness goes on the dog it would put pressure on the ribs and cause discomfort at bear minimum and worse - great pain. 
Actually it is not where the leash clips to the harness that makes the difference. It is how the harness is designed that is key. For my last pup I had a rear clip no-pull harness that worked amazingly well. Got it at Walmart for less than $15.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> For my last pup I had a rear clip no-pull harness that worked amazingly well. Got it at Walmart for less than $15.


Was it the Sporn? The one that pulls up a bit under the armpits?

I guess I should've said that "traditional" harnesses with back clips encourage pulling... not *all* harnesses that clip at the back. My bad!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Was it the Sporn? The one that pulls up a bit under the armpits?
> 
> I guess I should've said that "traditional" harnesses with back clips encourage pulling... not *all* harnesses that clip at the back. My bad!


Not sure what the name was but yes it did pull up a bit under the armpits.
No bad, just wanted to state the key was "no-pull" harness and not where the leash clipped.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> I am not sure I understand the initial question. Who has the broken ribs, the dog or you husband? Sorry if this was discussed in another thread that I missed. Anyway if it is your husband with the rib issue it will probably mean less pulling by the dog and thus easier for your husband. If the dog has the issue I tend to think that the way the harness goes on the dog it would put pressure on the ribs and cause discomfort at bear minimum and worse - great pain.
> Actually it is not where the leash clips to the harness that makes the difference. It is how the harness is designed that is key. For my last pup I had a rear clip no-pull harness that worked amazingly well. Got it at Walmart for less than $15.


Please reread my initial statement.
My husband has the broken ribs.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Judi said:


> Please reread my initial statement.
> My husband has the broken ribs.


Okay than it would be this part of my reply that applies. Sorry for the confusion :sadwavey:



AmbikaGR said:


> ....if it is your husband with the rib issue it will probably mean less pulling by the dog and thus easier for your husband.........Actually it is not where the leash clips to the harness that makes the difference. It is how the harness is designed that is key. For my last pup I had a rear clip no-pull harness that worked amazingly well. Got it at Walmart for less than $15.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry to steer this off course a little, but does the harness a tool that actually helps train a dog not to pull or does it just prevent them from pulling? If it just prevents them from pulling, then you must have these harnesses all the time correct? Is that really better than just training them in the first place and not having to worry about it? It would seem to me that using a harness would be more of a coverup than a solution to the problem of pulling. 

If it does help train please DISREGARD everything mentioned above!

Also, FYI, I was using a prong collar and have recently switched to a nylon buckle collar using a clicker and the choose to heel method.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My Obedience School does not encourage harnesses.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Bock said:


> Sorry to steer this off course a little, but does the harness a tool that actually helps train a dog not to pull or does it just prevent them from pulling? If it just prevents them from pulling, then you must have these harnesses all the time correct? Is that really better than just training them in the first place and not having to worry about it? It would seem to me that using a harness would be more of a coverup than a solution to the problem of pulling.
> 
> If it does help train please DISREGARD everything mentioned above!
> 
> Also, FYI, I was using a prong collar and have recently switched to a nylon buckle collar using a clicker and the choose to heel method.


The harness is just a tool to discourage pulling. I find it rarely completely eliminates it. They seem to be good for making walking the dog a bit more comfortable for the owner while the dog undergoes the process of learning not to pull.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That sounds good to me. My older Golden pulled me out the front door and I ended up with Tendonitis in my left shoulder.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

We have both an easy walk harness and a gentle leader head collar for our pup. My hubby broke his foot at the beginning of the summer and has been on crutches ever since. The gentle leader eliminates enough of Caleb's pulling that Matt (DH) can safely walk the dog on his own. The harness helps, too, but doesn't give enough control for us to feel comfortable with Matt walking an excitable 50lb puppy.  

It's not something that we plan to use forever, but it's incredibly helpful for right now.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

cinnamonteal said:


> We have both an easy walk harness and a gentle leader head collar for our pup. My hubby broke his foot at the beginning of the summer and has been on crutches ever since. The gentle leader eliminates enough of Caleb's pulling that Matt (DH) can safely walk the dog on his own. The harness helps, too, but doesn't give enough control for us to feel comfortable with Matt walking an excitable 50lb puppy.
> 
> It's not something that we plan to use forever, but it's incredibly helpful for right now.


I recently went to a Golden Retriever event with my husband who broke several of his ribs. I used a double-leash which worked.


----------

